# Marathon Csar



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering a Marathon CSAR as they are on sale at the moment. The trouble is that the pound is weak so it'll cost Â£1900ish. It runs an ETA 7750 movement. Has anybody owned one of these? Or have opinions on them? I love the size and seriousness of the watch. Thoughts?

Link to sales site:

http://www.broadarrow.net/sale.htm










Charlie


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Char1ie said:


> I was thinking about ordering a Marathon CSAR as they are on sale at the moment. The trouble is that the pound is weak so it'll cost Â£1900ish. It runs an ETA 7750 movement. Has anybody owned one of these? Or have opinions on them? I love the size and seriousness of the watch. Thoughts?
> 
> Link to sales site:
> 
> ...


And I also like the GSAR which is the dive watch - also ETA movement:


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Char1ie said:


> Char1ie said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about ordering a Marathon CSAR as they are on sale at the moment. The trouble is that the pound is weak so it'll cost Â£1900ish. It runs an ETA 7750 movement. Has anybody owned one of these? Or have opinions on them? I love the size and seriousness of the watch. Thoughts?
> ...


I like the size and look of the stainless steel bracelet for $170 extra:










Apologies for the multiple post, I should do my research before pressing "add reply".

Charlie


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Stunning watches arnt they. I personally would go for the diver on the bracelet out of the two. Both have a real solid well engineered look about them. Im not really into chronos.


----------



## tiggi (Feb 5, 2009)

Char1ie said:


> I was thinking about ordering a Marathon CSAR as they are on sale at the moment. The trouble is that the pound is weak so it'll cost Â£1900ish. It runs an ETA 7750 movement. Has anybody owned one of these? Or have opinions on them? I love the size and seriousness of the watch. Thoughts?
> 
> Link to sales site:
> 
> ...


What a terrific looking watch! Shame it's only available in low quantities and only from USA.


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Micky said:


> Stunning watches arnt they. I personally would go for the diver on the bracelet out of the two. Both have a real solid well engineered look about them. Im not really into chronos.


That's the way I'm leaning. In fact I think I may order one right now.

Charlie


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Okey dokey, a quick bit of browsing on this forum and I turn up this:










http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info_1_2016.html

which I guess is the generic version of the Marathon watch. Same case and strap and crown. Â£175. Just a different name.

Charlie


----------

